# Kodak Easyshare Software



## bpo (Dec 27, 2004)

I am running Windows 98SE on a Pentium III/500. I recently installed Kodak Easyshare software ver 4.0 and it's creating problems.
My system often freezes up or I get error messages like "Kodacss has performed an illegal operation" and I have to close the application down.
It also sometimes affects Windows applications like Explorer, Rndll or Mgr32.
I have upgraded the Easyware software to ver 4.0.2, but still having the same problems.
I don't have these problems on my work system which is running Windows 2000.

Any suggestions?


----------



## 911 (Mar 26, 2003)

Many arrogant companies decide that you will ALWAYS want their programs active, so they put it in to your start-up menu as part of the installation process. If your problem is caused by the Kodak software starting itself up when you are not using it, you can prevent the automatic startup. Click START, and then 'RUN'. Type MSCONFIG in the box and click OK, Select the Startup tab on the next screen. There will be a list of all the programs that run when you start up. Click off the checkmarks for anything that you do not want to run at startup.


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

bpo, I too am running same OS w/ same program. For a while, had the same problem, until I did two things:
1. do as suggested above :up:
and
2. only open the program when needed via the start, program route; not via the desktop icon, etc.


----------



## ymfoster (Sep 16, 2004)

Hi MSM,  
I have Kodak EasyShare & Dock (only) with Windows XP,
I find the One Touch button doesn't always show up with toolbar on the screen now to do the transfer of pics from camera, ..... but if I go into help, Transfer pics, OneTouch Transfer & then close the pages the One touch will work as though some transmitter has been triggered, it's quite weird,
Have you had any similar problems ?


----------



## mattb19us (Feb 26, 2005)

I too have Kodak running. On an XP machine though. I completely removed the program though. biggest load of crap ever. I just use XP's native ability to grab the pics with the USB cable. I import them and any editing i want to do, I do with Photoshop.


----------



## ymfoster (Sep 16, 2004)

mattb19us said:


> I too have Kodak running. On an XP machine though. I completely removed the program though. biggest load of crap ever. I just use XP's native ability to grab the pics with the USB cable. I import them and any editing i want to do, I do with Photoshop.


Thanks for your input Matt,
It's much appreciated, I think they have become a bit cheap & nasty these days, but never were top range


----------



## kalsm (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi, I'm Kathleen.. I'm 16 years old.. so I don't know too much about this. In about 2002 we got a digital camera, we installed the Kodak Easyshare Software onto our computer, which was a windows 98. A few years later it wouldn't work. The program would never come up! My Dad was really mad because he thought it was my fault, that I had done something to it or we had gotten a virus (from me talking to and sharing files from people on msn)... so, he tried deleting the software from the computer and then reinstalling it. It still didn't work. So we went and got a new computer (not exactly new.. it was a 98 but it had never been used). It was working fine on that computer (which is the computer we have right now), up until today. So I turn on the computer today and the first thing that comes up is: 

Easyshare

This program has performed an illegal operation and will be shut down. 

If the problem persists, contact the program vendor.


That scared me half to death (because I know how mad he gets when there are problems with the computer), so I tried opening the program and that popup just came up again. The reason we got rid of our last computer is because the Kodak Easyshare program wouldn't work! And now I don't want him to think that its all my fault again that it won't work on this computer. We have Norton Anti-Virus but our subscription has expired. I did a full-system scan this morning and it didn't show any viruses. Will it not show if we have viruses if our subscription is expired? 

Do you think that a virus caused the Kodak Easyshare program to perform illegal operations? Please, if someone can help me, I would be GRATEFUL! I would like to try and figure this all out without him knowing. I don't think thats possible.. but if I can atleast get some information about what I could do to solve the problem, I could show him and we could follow what you think is the right thing to do is. 

Pleeeease help me! Does anyone know what I should do? I should renew the subscription to Norton Anti-Virus shouldn't I?


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

First, understand that it was most likely nothing that you did that caused these problems. Well, hopefully... 


ok, just kidding. 


First, uninstall this worthless program. As much as I enjoy using my Kodak dig cameras, I have never used this s/w after the first week of having it - and then I removed it. There are no needs that this software has that irfanview or others can't do - better.

As long as your computer is working in all other manners in good condition, no need to worry. Just make sure that you have a good A/V s/w program and firewall. There are many excellent free versions available to download; avast, etc. Do a search here in TSG to find something that might be good for your uses.

Best wishes! 


PS: I would not renew Norton - some like Norton, but some, including me, do not recommend it. At one time, it was a very good, clean, helpful program, but has become a large nasty monster. Avast and others are free, small, fast, and just as powerful if not more so.

Lastly, be careful when downloading any applications, programs, files, s/w, etc. from anybody, even those that you think are trustworthy via emails, etc., as their machines could become infected, and then spread nasties to others' computers, even unintentially.


----------



## kalsm (Jul 6, 2006)

Sorry, but what does s/w stand for? Not that it really means much.. 

You have a Kodak digital camera.... if you've removed the Kodak software, how do you transfer your pictures to the computer? I know -- the kodak software hardly does anything other than crop, brightness, darkness and all those simple things. I used that avast! free virus scanner, and everything seems to be fine - no viruses or anything, except the virus scanner could scan the Kodak files for some reason.. 

Well, thank-you very much for your helping and reccomending avast!


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Sorry... s/w = software, h/w = hardware, d/l = download, etc.

I transfer the images from the camera to the computer by just removing the memory card, inserting it into a multi-card reader, which then gets placed into one of the USB slots. Then, open up Windows Explorer, create a new folder in appropriate place [as needed, renaming it to fit my needs], and then simply copy all ['control-A'] and drag the selected images into the desired folder. Then, delete those on the card, AFTER making sure that all images were transfered as I wanted. I then use other programs to manipulate the images as I need, once the images are in that folder within the HD [harddrive].

Hope that helps.


----------



## kalsm (Jul 6, 2006)

Ooh okay. Thanks! What is a multi-card reader? Did you have to go out and buy one to be able to transfer the pictures without the kodak software? Chances are we probably don't have one... but we might. I don't know. Thank you for all your help!


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

There are many multi card readers ... Here's what one looks like ... the best descriptive picture I could find.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16820301003


----------



## kalsm (Jul 6, 2006)

Okay, thanks! I went to google images right after and I saw that right there. Well, now I know that if the EasyShare software never starts working again.. that I can atleast still transfer the pictures from the camera to the computer via a multi-card reader. Thank-you so much!!


----------



## Elf-stone (Jan 30, 2005)

You can install just the camera drivers on Windows98. At the setup screen choose "Custom" then only set the first option (Kodak camera connection software) to "Install". DO NOT have the camera plugged into the computer during installation. You will have to reboot the computer twice. Then when you plug in the camera and turn it on, Windows will detect it and you can remove your pictures to where you want them.

I put up with the Easyshare software when I first got my camera, but after a reinstallation, I realized I didn't have to.


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

*bpo* - You seem to have gotten lost in all this. If you are still monitoring the thread has anything helped?

Why do you want or need EasyShare?

If it is to access photos from a Kodak camera you can probably get the camera to show up as a drive and download directly. If you got a Kodak Photo CD that wanted you to download the software first to extract and manage the photos, you should be able to get the photos directly without the software.

If you just installed it for photo enhancement and organization there are much better free programs available.


----------



## kalsm (Jul 6, 2006)

mattb19us said:


> I too have Kodak running. On an XP machine though. I completely removed the program though. *biggest load of crap ever.* I just use XP's native ability to grab the pics with the USB cable. I import them and any editing i want to do, I do with Photoshop.


Wow. So many questions I don't know the answers too. I think that the best idea is to just tell my Dad that the program has stopped working, I scanned for viruses and none came up, tell him that you are still able to transfer pictures from the digital camera to the computer without Kodak EasyShare Software and show him this thread as well as my other one (plus the bold in the quote above). Just there are so many questions people are asking me and I have no idea what to do and stuff... so.. thank you guys for all your help. I appreciate it so much!!

One last thing though... everytime I start up the computer the kodak software starts up too and now everytime I sign on it says that EasyShare is an illegal operation. So I took the advice from above, which is:



911 said:


> Many arrogant companies decide that you will ALWAYS want their programs active, so they put it in to your start-up menu as part of the installation process. If your problem is caused by the Kodak software starting itself up when you are not using it, you can prevent the automatic startup. Click START, and then 'RUN'. Type MSCONFIG in the box and click OK, Select the Startup tab on the next screen. There will be a list of all the programs that run when you start up. Click off the checkmarks for anything that you do not want to run at startup.


I did that, and it keeps coming up. I have 3 Kodak programs to click off, and one always keeps coming back on even after I've disabled it. Argh.  Do you know what might be the problem? I've attached a picture of it (or atleast I think I have). The highlighted one is the one that keeps coming back on. Thanks!


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

If it were me &#8230; I&#8217;d try removing Easy Share and any other Kodak .. and see if I could get the pictures without it.
If you have to &#8230; A reinstall may fix your problems.

If you have Windows XP &#8230; You don&#8217;t need Easy Share and all it&#8217;s problems.


----------



## kalsm (Jul 6, 2006)

Okay, well I've already removed Kodak EasyShare Software from the computer, I then reinstalled it, and I'm having the exact same problems as I was before.

Unfortunately I'm using a Windows 98, not an XP (we need XP!!). How do I transfer the pictures to the computer without using any Kodak Software (removed, or not) or a multicard reader? The easiest way would be to...? Sorry, I feel bad asking so many questions.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Can you plugin your camera to the computer using the USB cable ???
If So ... Turn it on - and click on "My Computer" and see if it shows up as a drive in "My Computer"
If it does ... Then you can access the pictures as if the Camera was just another folder.

Not sure about W-98 ... you may need some USB drivers.
Let us know if this works.


----------



## kalsm (Jul 6, 2006)

OOOOOH MY GOSH!!!!!  I did exactly what you told me to do - hooked up the USB cable and turned the camera on... clicked My Computer AND THE PICTURES WERE THERE! I clicked it and had to go in and out of a few folders to find the pictures but THEY WERE THERE! That was ssooooo easy!! Thank you SOOOOO much!!!! Now I know that I really don't need the software to transfer the pictures. Wow, you don't know how relieved and happy I am right now. I think my Dad thought that if the program wouldn't work, we wouldn't ever be able to transfer our pictures anymore. I'm so happy to know its not like that. I hope it will still work once we remove the program (if we do). 

Thank you so much! This is amazing. Now I'll know where to go anytime I have a problem with the computer or a program. Hehe.. anyway. Thank you to everyone that helped me out (or tried too.. heh) and replied to my threads.


----------



## 911 (Mar 26, 2003)

I love to see such happiness! Since you didn't use the program, you know that you don't need it. You should go to Add/Remove programs in Control Panel, scroll down to the Kodak stuff, click it and click remove. You will gain back the space and resources it has been using on your system.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Kalsm ... Glad to hear the good news .... But your probably not done yet.
I'm guessing that you don't have a good Image Viewer, now that you've removed the Kodak junk.
Like the say on the TV ads ... "But Wait, There's More...."

One of the best, and very popular Image Viewers and Editors here at TSG .... Is FREE.
If you're interested, go here ... http://www.irfanview.com/ ... and get Irfanview.
You only need the small program, and not the all plugins.
This will let you View and do some editing on the Pictures you get from your Camera.

You can go here ... http://2noyb.home.insightbb.com/ ... for some tips on how to set it up initially.

Holler if you have any problems.

bpo seems to have disappeared ... I'm hoping this is helping him also.


----------



## kalsm (Jul 6, 2006)

Actually, I have a program that I can edit pictures in and stuff. Photo Impression 5. I got it when I installed the webcam. Its definitely not as good as some other programs like photoshop, but it does what I need it to do, and its way better than the Kodak editing and paint. Haha. Thank you very much for the suggestions, I'll have to check them out.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Good ... Never used Photo Impression ... But I have a hunch that Irfanview is better and faster.
IMO .. As long as you can do your own browsing, organizing and fetching ...
You're better off not installing any programs that try to take control ... such as Kodak ... etc ..


----------



## kalsm (Jul 6, 2006)

So guess what? I truned on the computer yesterday and walked away to go do some stuff, when I come back this is on the screen (look at the attachments)! I click okay or whatever.. and I forgot about it. Today I came on and since I forgot about that kodak popup yesterday.. I clicked on the easy share program.. and it worked!! None of the pictures were there because I changed their file and moved it elsewhere but I moved it back to where it was and changed the file name back and opened easy share up again and all of the photos were there. Thats weird, isn't it? 

Oh well... my Dad never found out and now he doesn't have to, because it's all fixed. Thanks so much for all of your help guys! I don't know what I would have done if I hadn't found out that I can still load the pictures on the computer without the software.


----------



## kalsm (Jul 6, 2006)

Sorry, here's the attachment (forgot to attach it). I hope its attached now.


----------

